# New cutting board



## shadetree_1 (Nov 27, 2014)

One of Linda's therapists came by the house last week and bought some Ironwood for a cutting board, no finish on it yet but I still think it looks Fantastic!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Kevin (Nov 27, 2014)

Joe I moved this - it's more suited for completed projects. That's a gorgeous board!

If you sell 1.5 x 1.5 or 2 x 2 random length for this purpose I bet you'd sell boatloads. I know I would buy a box for certain - I'd love to have a DIW cutting board.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony (Nov 27, 2014)

Joe, great job! I'm with Kevin, I think you would do well with it. I would like some boards of whatever width and 12"+ lengths; would be a great addition to my boards. TA


----------



## shadetree_1 (Nov 27, 2014)

I do love an end grain cutting board like this!


----------



## justallan (Nov 27, 2014)

Joe, that looks incredible.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 27, 2014)

Thats a beauty for sure! Better just hang it on the wall though, it wont be kind to the edge on your knives...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 27, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Thats a beauty for sure! Better just hang it on the wall though, it wont be kind to the edge on your knives...



I didn't think of that. Is it harder than the average chef's knife? @NYWoodturner what rockwell are our knives?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 27, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I didn't think of that. Is it harder than the average chef's knife? @NYWoodturner what rockwell are our knives?


All 3 are between 57-60. The Suminugashi being right at 60.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 27, 2014)

Too pretty to score up with knife cuts. Thanks for posting that pic.


----------



## Tclem (Nov 27, 2014)

Now I need to learn how to make one of these so I can buy some of that


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 27, 2014)

Really nice, Joe. The opposing grain pattern is really eye catching.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 27, 2014)

Joe how thick is that board?


----------



## shadetree_1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Wildthings said:


> Joe how thick is that board?



1"


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 27, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> 1"


Wow to me it sure looks thinner than that! Sweet board!


----------

